# [Overlay] Multilib

## Txema

Acaba de darme un error wine sobre la versión de jpeg, quiere la 70 pero en los paquetes de emul-linux-* está la versión 62, y hasta que no los actualicen no tiene solución, por lo que he estado buscando y la solución parece ser el overlay multilib ( http://wiki.github.com/sjnewbury/multilib-overlay ), el problema es que tengo que reinstalar muchos paquetes y además de sistema y hay algunos bloqueos que no sé si podré solucionar, así que no me atrevo, ¿alguno habéis probado este overlay? ¿es seguro el cambio?

Saludos.

P.D: algo más de info: http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_6420969ab583adab2c6e29c8955f96e6.xml

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿alguno habéis probado este overlay?

 

yo sólo lo he probao en una máquina virtual que tengo para hacerle putadas y con una instalación mínima ( osea, fluxbox y cuatro cosas mas) - no me ha dado problemas la verdad.

Había ( o hay) una aplicación que permitía hacer tus propios paquetes emul-* pero sólo encuentro esto ahora mismo que está marcado como obsoleto :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/emul/index.xml

prueba y nos cuentas, es algo que tengo ganas de probar en serio algún día  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

